# Easy Motion Rebel 27.5 lite PW Good starter?



## Dave1899 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm looking to buy my first entry level e-bike and am looking at the BH Easy Motion Rebel 27.5 Lite PW. I'm hoping to get some feed back from owners of this e-bike before I pull the trigger.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave1899 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first entry level e-bike and am looking at the BH Easy Motion Rebel 27.5 Lite PW. I'm hoping to get some feed back from owners of this e-bike before I pull the trigger.


What's your background?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1899 (Feb 2, 2019)

mbmb65 said:


> What's your background?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just getting back into riding and will only do light trail riding but at almost 66 yrs old I want the e-bike to give me some help in riding longer and with more ease.


----------

